# Beauty, End to End !!!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its almost Specialty time and L'Claire finished the painting she is donating to Rescue for the Live Auction.
The live auction will be held during the club luncheon, so if you aren't signed up to go, at least pop in so you can bid on the items we are selecting for it.
L'Claire has out done her self again this year. This is a gorgeous painting and all I can say is WOW, WOW. 
If any of you that aren't going can get another SM member to bid for you, that might work out. Just give them your high bid.
L'Claire, Cant thank-you enough for donating your beautiful work to help our Maltese Rescues.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*That is beautiful. *


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*WOW Beautiful Work************


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

That is amazing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Such talent!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Speechless. That is gorgeous.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stunning. :wub::wub::wub: Claire is such an amazing artist. I love the personalized Christmas ornaments I have ordered for members from her but this is just gorgeous. We'd better practice raising our bidding paddles. :chili::chili:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

She has more talent in her little fingernail, than I have in my whole body!!! I amazes me at the talent God has given some of His children....


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow is right! Can we keep Lynn from seeing this so I have a chance at winning it? LOL


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, such talent.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is spectacular....love it!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Amazing! What a talented lady Claire is!


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful! Can I bid without attending?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for taking time to leave all the nice comments on the painting. I truly appreciate them.

I hope this will bring a healthy amount to the Rescue org to help those precious little Maltese.

Many thanks,


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Fantastic job Claire :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

AMAZINGLY Beautiful!


----------

